# Starter Replacement



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

My starter died this weekend, and I'm in the process of replacing it. Just a basic question ... Should I be able to get the starter out without removing the lower flywheel cover, or do I need to remove that also? It seems that is the case, but I just wanted to check with the experts. If I don't need to, what trick is there to getting it out from between the exhaust pipe and the oil pan?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Bob,
I just raise the car high enough to get under with a creeper, loosen the bolts and hold the starter with one hand while removing the bolts with the other. As far as the cover, I would suggest removing it and inspect the flywheel and the bolts.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, I'll pull it this evening.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Just thought I'd give an update. 

I replaced the starter and removed the shroud to inspect the flywheel. It was fine. The starter sounds different (it's not a pontiac / gm starter, but a Duralast.) Kind of a higher pitched sound, like it's turning faster? It came with thinner shims than the ones I pulled out of the old starter. I cleaned up the old ones and am using them, but I'm wondering ... should I have used the new shims .... i.e. are the shim thicknesses more dependent on the starter or the motor? Is the higher pitched sound of this starter just inherent in the model, or is it due to less than optimal engagement when the solenoid picks up?


----------

